# Felt Sizing Advice - Please Help



## NCHeeler (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm new to cycling, and my first mistake was to buy a second-hand bike based solely on price. It's a 2003 Felt F65 and is very nice, but it's a 58 cm and I'm only 5'10" with a 32 in. inseam. I've been told that I should be riding a 56 cm, but I've also read that Felt frames run big. I'm looking at a 2007 Felt Z65 56cm for around $1200, and I'm wondering if I should be leaning more towards a 56 cm or a 54 cm? I don't mean to be beating this frame sizing question into the ground, but I'm scared that I'm going to make another bad decision, and I'd appreciate any advice/opinions. Thanks.


----------



## armadillo (Nov 23, 2005)

There's really only one way to know.....and that's to ride it. 

The Z bike is a compact frame as well. So that's different from the F. That may change how you fit on the bike and how it feels to you. Which could be good or bad.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

NCHeeler said:


> I'm new to cycling, and my first mistake was to buy a second-hand bike based solely on price. It's a 2003 Felt F65 and is very nice, but it's a 58 cm and I'm only 5'10" with a 32 in. inseam. I've been told that I should be riding a 56 cm, but I've also read that Felt frames run big. I'm looking at a 2007 Felt Z65 56cm for around $1200, and I'm wondering if I should be leaning more towards a 56 cm or a 54 cm? I don't mean to be beating this frame sizing question into the ground, but I'm scared that I'm going to make another bad decision, and I'd appreciate any advice/opinions. Thanks.


Before focusing on equipment (bikes, components, etc.), if you haven't done so already, get a bike fit from a bike shop or a knowledgeable person you trust. Your measurements will be taken, then you'll ride a fit cycle and adjustments will be made until you're comfortable on the bike. Once all is said and done, take the information and ride some bikes that fit your requirements, rather than you trying to fit to the bike. 

Felt's are nice bikes, but take first things first.


----------



## spinwax (Nov 28, 2007)

NCHeeler said:


> I'm new to cycling, and my first mistake was to buy a second-hand bike based solely on price. It's a 2003 Felt F65 and is very nice, but it's a 58 cm and I'm only 5'10" with a 32 in. inseam. I've been told that I should be riding a 56 cm, but I've also read that Felt frames run big. I'm looking at a 2007 Felt Z65 56cm for around $1200, and I'm wondering if I should be leaning more towards a 56 cm or a 54 cm? I don't mean to be beating this frame sizing question into the ground, but I'm scared that I'm going to make another bad decision, and I'd appreciate any advice/opinions. Thanks.


The 58 will be much too big for you. I am 6ft with a 93cm inseam (very long legs) and I ride a 58. 

I would say a 54-56. It depends on your torso and arm length as well. I went from a 56 Cervelo R3 to my Felt F2 in a 58 and it is much better although, I really didn't need a longer top tube but a taller seat tube. The Felts just look bigger because of the more traditional horizontal TT so you don't have to jack the seat up as high.

You need to be fitted by a professional dealer. Do your research. Maybe post in the forums on here that are dedicated to your area and they can recommend a shop. 

Good luck.


----------

